# Are there any MeetUps in or around Jeffersonville, Indiana? Or Southern Indian



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys! I've been so busy in my shop and at my new job that I haven't spent a whole lot of time on here lately. And I haven't been able to share my new job! I've been lucky and blessed enough to fall into the right jobs at the right time. I live in Southern Indiana and Jeffersonville, IN opened a new makerspace called Maker13. I accidentally found out about the place by watching a youtube video and the guy said "Oh.. if you don't have a laser check out your local makerspace" Within a couple of hours and some weird coincidences (or fate) I was directed toward Maker13… which just happened to be having their ribbon cutting ceremony that very day. I'm about 45 minutes away from them but I jumped in my car in just enough time to make it there. I walked in and fell in love. I became a member on the spot. And within a few weeks I was working there. Back in the spring they asked me to be their General Manager. So… that's where I'm at now.

So… back to my post. LOL. We have this awesome space and I am curious as to if there are any other LJ's in the area. i'd love to put together a meet up. I've connected with one local person already and have really got a lot out of that interaction. So I would love to see if anyone else is interested. Whether it's 5 people or 50… I'd love to see if we can put something together.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Angie. Good to hear from you and congrats on the new job!! I do get down every couple of weeks for work in Louisville. I would really enjoy getting in touch and sharing as well as learning. Drop me a line and I will work it into my schedule!!

Take care!

Steve


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Best of luck on your new shop Angie… congrads


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Angie, I'm right here in Louisville and would be happy to meet you and any other LJers in the area. I know we have a few. Where is the Maker13 located?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Um… Tell me more Angie…..


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the new job and the promotion right away!
What is a makerspace? Is it where people like us sell our products?

Cheers, Jim


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Dan its in Jeff where Gray and Wells auto body used to be. A block before the old industrial nightmare building was and catty corner from the fire fighters museum. So come across either bridge and hang a right and the first road past Hardee's on turn left on it and it's two blocks from the turn. 
I have thought about trying to get a part time job there but haven't felt up to it.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Lloyd, we will have to meet up there, or start with a cup of coffee at the Hardees. I always use the 2nd street bridge, ain't paying that toll.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Same here Dan I like second street bridge but you may want to not go down second street but around to it and turn at the bernos pizza place on to the bridge. Traffic there was pretty bad both times I was over there this week with the road stuff and the Omni building construction. If you want to do breakfast let me know I like Hardee's and Adrienne and company is right there also the have great cake and cupcakes. That's who when had make our wedding cake. It's a good place to eat as long as it's not on the penny spaghetti night or as it should be called let the kids run wild night.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

"penny spaghetti night" LOL Never heard of it. I still miss Ray Perellis though. We'll figure out a good day to meet.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Dan its a buy a drink get a order of spaghetti for a penny we only went once it was chaotic. Kids like little wild animals with parents who watch the carnage. We never went to rays but always heard good things about it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Um… Tell me more Angie…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


yes, do tell. What is Maker13?


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I'd be up for a meet and greet! I work downtown at the PNC tower anyway, so I'm a pretty short drive away in the afternoons/evenings, and I've been wanting to meet more local folks.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your new job Angie and also the promotion! 
I did a little search about Maker13 and found this. Looks like a great idea! 
https://insiderlouisville.com/startups/resources/maker-13-the-areas-newest-makerspace-is-just-a-quick-hop-over-the-toll-less-2nd-street-bridge/


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

It downtown Jeffersonville. Very easy to get to. It's at 629 Michigan Ave.



> Hi Angie, I m right here in Louisville and would be happy to meet you and any other LJers in the area. I know we have a few. Where is the Maker13 located?
> 
> - papadan


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

What do you want to know?



> Um… Tell me more Angie…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

No. It's a community workshop. We have a full woodshed, metal shop, a CNC, laser, 3D printers and more. It's a great place to work on projects. Some members don't yet have the tools to do the work they want to do. Some just don't have the space. And some come to learn how to use the tools. The original reason I went was because I need a new bandsaw but I wanted to learn more before I bought one. Plus see what tools they had that I could use. I fell in love.



> Congratulations on the new job and the promotion right away!
> What is a makerspace? Is it where people like us sell our products?
> 
> Cheers, Jim
> ...


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep! That's us! Come in and check it out.



> Dan its in Jeff where Gray and Wells auto body used to be. A block before the old industrial nightmare building was and catty corner from the fire fighters museum. So come across either bridge and hang a right and the first road past Hardee s on turn left on it and it s two blocks from the turn.
> I have thought about trying to get a part time job there but haven t felt up to it.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

We've had several of the news stations come by and do stories. Here's when Wave3 was there.

http://www.wave3.com/story/34993283/new-community-workshop-invites-you-to-dream-design-and-build


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

It all sounds very interesting, I'm gonna hafta come down there and check it out…..


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

There's another makerspace near downtown Louisville, FYI. It's pretty tech oriented but does have a good woodworking space: http://www.lvl1.org/


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Dammit Charles, I lived right by that place and never heard of it. Now I'm out in PRP.


----------



## postmandug (Jun 18, 2017)

That really looks like a cool place! May have to make the short drive to Jeff to check it out.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds and looks appealing for those so inclined. Has definite advantages for those that need a CNC for a single project and have no wish to spend 2-30K on one for the occasional use. Also nice to have someone else around that can show you how to use the machine or suggest a better way to make a project. Me, I work alone and enjoy the solitude I would go nuts having others around. LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Angie. That sound interesting to have all those neat tools available!!
i may be down that way in Mid Sept. If you are there then, I'll stop in!

By the way, who maintains all the tools in the Makerspace? I know in our community workshop in AZ we have lots of different people using the machines and some leave them in bad working order and a few of us have to maintain everything.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll have to take a ride over the bridge one o these days. Thanks for using that fine heavy duty Ford truck.


----------



## TimInIndiana (Jan 6, 2018)

Resurrecting an "old" thread - but wanted to add that Maker13 is an excellent facility. I'm a new member there - and very new to woodworking. The equipment and staff are top notch!


----------

